# Modern Arnis Camp Brevard, NC 2006



## Dieter (Nov 27, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Yeah Dieter I hope you can make it back here for the Brevard seminar.  I'll be there if they can put together the same quality of instructors that they did last (I mean this) year.



I hope I don't tell any secrets when I write the list of instructors of the next Brevard camp:
Dan Anderson, Bob Quinn, Bram Frank, Rich Parsons, Edessa Ramos, Doug Pierre and me, Dieter Knüttel. 

I think this is really a good team.



> IMHO Dieter you do have both in your style, and it is good. Thanks for your insight, on Remy's art of the 70's and the 90's.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark.

Till soon


Dieter


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 27, 2005)

Great, I'll be there.

Hey I hope we can do something like the Bar Room self defense thing, or maybe some training outdooors and using the enviroment like being on some of the small rises for doing different types of Sinawali flow drills, or using the bridges for self defense type training.  At least one segment maybe.  Just  a thought.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Mark,

I just send Mr. Dee a list of topics I can and would like to teach.
I will teach a whole lot of different things compared to the last camps I taught in ther US (Symposium 2003 and Brevard 2005):

Tapi-Tapi
Economy of motion empty hands: combination strikes, locks and throws.
Dulo-Dulo
Selfdefense at the table (if desired)
Selfdefense at the wall
Abanico in Drills: 6count or/and Sinawali
Lockflows and applying locking techniques 

I hope, there is something you like.
I am sure that I can not teach all the lessons due to lack of time, but the one or other cool topic will be covered. :ultracool 
And next time I will teach outside when te weather allows it.

Till soon

Dieter


----------



## DragonMind (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds like a great line-up of instructors. I plan to be there.

BTW how are the dulo-dulo videos coming?


----------



## Dieter (Nov 28, 2005)

DragonMind said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great line-up of instructors. I plan to be there.
> 
> BTW how are the dulo-dulo videos coming?



Hello Barry,

the Dulo DVD is finished - at least in german.
It runs for 80 muinutes and I think I produced a good DVD.
I have not done the english version yet. I will do so but I have some other projects running right now too.
Latest at the next Brevard camp it will be available.
Perhaps with some other selfdefense DVDs, I had produced earlier.


Regards


Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow!  I blink and the notice is posted!  Yeehah!  Yes, this year is going to have a great batch of instructors!  Mor later.

Yours,
Dan ANderson


----------

